# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Lucid dreaming list

## Sugarglider11

Lucid Dreaming List
1. fly through the grand canyon
2. fly to the moon
3. fly to the moon in a space ship
4. swim on the sun
5. swim to the suns center
6. fill a water balloon with plasma from the sun and throw it at a dc
7. watch a blue giant star go super nova ( you could add a intelligent race on a planet nearby)
8. be on earth on the last perfect day and see how dc’s react (the last perfect day is when the sun begins to go into the red giant phase)
9. fly though a black hole
10. fly though a spinning black hole (see were the worm hole takes you)
11. watch the milky way and Andromeda galaxies collide
12. rip two dc’s heads off and switch them
13. become invincible and spray gunfire in a large city, it will get fun when the swat team comes
14. push Timmy down the well and don’t tell lassie
15. go surfing on a tidal wave
16. be part of a space war
17. become invincible and spray gunfire in Detroit, it will get fun when the everyone starts shooting
18. fly though a tornado or storm
19. land a space shuttle
20. go Freddy Krooger in high school
21. fly a fighter jet… in New York city
22. be a suicide bomber and your strapped to an atom bomb
23. watch the first episode of the next season of a TV show
24. you caused the extinction of the dinosaurs
25. create a new animal
26. eat your favorite food
27. drop a dc into the sun
28. tell your dream guide to make you have a lucid dream every night
29. watch the suns creation
30. watch the formation of the moon
31. create the moon by flying into the earth
32. find a U.F.O. and ask why they stalk people
33. beat up the monster in the washing machine or dryer that steals your socks
34. own a tour boat, when a movie star comes on, tell them they cant bring all that luggage, then leave for your two hour tour
35. find out how they get peanuts into those peanut M&Ms 
36. see how the cream gets into a Twinkie
37. find Jimmy Hoffa 
38. beat the crap out of the closet monster that scared you when you were young
39. find out what happens in the Bermuda triangle
40. were does the toilet flush go to
41. How much wood does a wood chuck chuck?
42. find out what really killed the dinosaurs
43. prank phone call the president
44. steal an alien spacecraft
45. jump into a volcano
46. go back in time and see if mars had life
47. throw a planet into the sun
48. throw the sun into another star
49. see what happens when two black holes collide
50. fly to other galaxies
51. fly away from all the galaxies to the end of the universe (if you can get there)
52. what really happened at Roswell
53. get in a dog fight with hundreds of aircraft in a very small space
54. find out if George Bush has a brain
55. jump into a TV
56. take frosty the snowman on a summer vacation to Florida
57. see if the moon is made out of cheese, if it is eat it
58. become a snowman and melt yourself
59. melt the polar ice caps
60. create a small black hole in a city
61. get a restraining order on your reflection and see what happens
62. get a restraining order on you shadow
63. rule ancient Egypt
64. go to cedar point, but make sure the rides are taller and faster
65. go to the center of the earth
66. look at the sun
67. find the city of Atlantis
68. watch dinosaurs fight
69. go back in time before the dinosaurs
70. go to the inside of your body
71. be the criminal in a high speed police chase
72. be the police in a high speed chase
73. win NASCAR
74. create a giant crash in NASCAR
75. rip people out of a TV show and see how the show continues
76. reverse gravity
77. dig a hole to china
78. read a book and if its good write it in real life
79. play basket ball on the moon
80. go no dream views and look at your profile
81. surf on the sun
82. catch the lucky charms guy
83. taste the rainbow and compare it with skittles
84. be Criss Angle for a day
85. be a super hero and tell the person that needs rescuing that you have a doctors appointment and that you cant help right now
86. see what happens when you give red bull to a bird
87. become microscopic and battle cells
88. give someone sodium jewelry on a hot sweaty day
89. become a tree
90. become a piece of food and go through the digestive tract 
91. turn off the sun
92. make dc friends
93. become a shark and hunt
94. steal Santa’s sleigh
95. be the aliens in independence day except this time you have Norton anti-virus
96. watch a comedy movie
97. conquer the galaxy and create a giant army and then conquer the universe
98. jump off the moon into a pool on earth
99. go hunting and get the silly rabbit 
100. eat until you explode
101. play pool with the solar system
102. play golf with the sun, try to get it in a black hole
103. become another animal
104. play golf with tiger woods and win
105. become a giant and pick people off of the earth
106. go into an ant farm and take over
107. go into a video games
108. see how a cartoon would act into your world
109. become a cave man 
110. get dropped into a zombie apocalypse 
111. shoot bullets from your finger depending on the noise you make
112. go to the count to a million thread and see how long it takes
113. meet a famous person
114. have more limbs
115. create a “dream” pet
116. build a giant snow man in Antarctica
117. go over the rainbow
118. be a pirate 
119. go skydiving
120. jump into a volcano and wait for it to erupt 

OK, there is my list, please add as much as you can and I will add them to the main list if they are good.
-------------
Added by sourcejedi

- Ask to see God
- Die
- Be born
- Find your own sleeping body and wake yourself up (stolen from LTOTM)
- Travel forward in time to talk with your older self

----------


## sourcejedi

Sorry, I don't have much to say here.  

It's definitely appendix material - that is, I agree it belongs at the back of the book and not in the middle somewhere.

It does look good, even though many of the points are similar, or have a similar... tone.  It helps point how how many different experiences you might have from just a few simple ideas.  I'm just thinking - if this was to be extended with points of a different character

e.g. more, uh, "profound" sounds pretentious but there we go

- Ask to see God
- Die
- Be born
- Find your own sleeping body and wake yourself up (stolen from LTOTM)
- Travel forward in time to talk with your older self

I think the list you have will probably appeal more to some people than others.  Rather than having 100 points which feel similar, perhaps we should have a number of sections with maybe 5-20 ideas each, on a common theme.

P.S.  These two really made me laugh.  Great reading!





> 14. push Timmy down the well and don’t tell lassie
>  95. be the aliens in independence day except this time you have Norton anti-virus

----------


## Sugarglider11

Ok I added yours

I really hope this makes people want to work on this book again.

----------


## sourcejedi

Sry.  As I said, all Uni students now in term time.  Big, BIG gap between free time in long summer holiday and during term time.  Similar difference for lower schools too.  That probably explains most of it.

Might be necessary to find *new* people.

Personally, in gathering information from random places on the internet, I thought about writing what I had in a sort of book, so I wouldn't have thought it would be too hard to attract people.  Problem is to make sure they have something to do immediately, otherwise they'll wonder off again though :-).

I thought my call for small chunks of the History chapter might help, but it obviously didn't.  It might still be a good place to get started again.

Other possibility might be to ask for comments on completed chapters in the newbies forum.  Newbies might be more interested in reading it - and, as I said, be in the process of gathering information from different sources - so that might help knock the fluff off the introduction, then one or two might be sufficiently interested to work on producing other chapters.

I'm still up for copy-editting whatever appears.  Seems Ppl liked my skillz in that area :-).

----------


## sourcejedi

Summary: I don't think a couple of our posts on this thread will help make others pick up their work again.

(also, sheer awe about the size of DV and how it's easy for things to get hidden/missed/passed over because of that).

----------


## Sugarglider11

I have thought about new people, and as of bring people back, I was talking about bringing the active members that havent post begin posting a little again.

----------


## arby

I'd take out the ones like "open fire in a crowded area". It might give the wrong impression about LDing.

Mainly the "OMG PSYCHOPATHS!" impression.

----------


## Kromoh

Great idea sugarglider  ::D: 

I once made a list containign my LDing aims. Gonna try to find it, must be here somewhere (messy bedroom of mine)

----------


## Sugarglider11

> I'd take out the ones like "open fire in a crowded area". It might give the wrong impression about LDing.
> 
> Mainly the *"OMG PSYCHOPATHS!"* impression.



And thats a bad impression? ::D:

----------


## gundam178

Become a robot
grow a flower from your hand
Go to sleep while dreaming
Talk to people that has died
Pull your reflection out of the mirror
Turn in to an iniminant object such as a cup or a car

:-) that's it for now. When I think of more I'll post em up :-D

----------


## gundam178

Talk to someone through A TV.
Advanced: Pull a character out of a TV

----------


## jmp

All Lucid Tasks of the Month should be added, if they haven't already been.

----------


## beorn

Also, see BillyBobs extensive list.
http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=24102

----------


## Sugarglider11

Yeah, I think we should order all of these into sections and this should be placed at the back of the book

----------


## Jeff777

It's palpable that this list was compiled with no contrived goal in mind.  For example...





> 12. rip two dc’s heads off and switch them
> 13. become invincible and spray gunfire in a large city, it will get fun when the swat team comes
> 14. push Timmy down the well and don’t tell lassie
> 28. tell your dream guide to make you have a lucid dream every night
> 32. find a U.F.O. and ask why they stalk people
> 33. beat up the monster in the washing machine or dryer that steals your socks
> 40. were does the toilet flush go to
> 41. How much wood does a wood chuck chuck?
> 54. find out if George Bush has a brain
> 43. prank phone call the president



And that's just to name a few.  The above tasks in which I quoted give off the vibe as if they were written by a 15 year old kid addicted to Halo games.  If we're taking a serious (and not comical) approach to lucid dreaming and the many aspects in which it can be applied to real life, then this list needs to be heavily revised.  However, - I don't think this "list" is a top priority on our _thing to do list_ (no pun intended) right now.  But this list?  Hell to the no.

----------

